# Rescue List By State?



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Carolina Mom keeps up the thread on the featured rescues of the month. I'm pretty sure there is a listing of rescues somewhere. I'll send her a PM since you're a new member and probably can't yet.

Golden Retriever Featured Rescue Groups - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Here is the link for the GR Rescues in the US-

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Michigan-

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee
Michigan
Golden Retriever Rescue of Michigan (GRRoM)
Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource

If you are interested in adopting, click on the GR Rescue that is closest to where you live. When you click on their name, their website, contact info, and Rescue Info comes up.

ETA: Each group has a specific area they serve, this info is provided on their main page before you visit their website. Once you go to their website, you can view the Adoption requirements and process, view available dogs, and submit an application.


----------

